# Any reef/fish/coral screensavers for Kindle 2?



## cdaitch

Hi everyone

I'm on day 2 of owning my kindle and am loving it so far! As I don't like the stock screensaver I'm going to do the hack soon and was wondering if anyone had or knew of any saltwater fish/reef/coral ones? My tanks are my first passion 

Thank you!
Candi


----------



## pidgeon92

Have you considered using photos of your own tanks? 

You just need to make the resulting .jpg images 600x800 pixels and grayscale.


----------



## NogDog

Here are a couple to get you started, downloaded from http://www.sxc.hu and resized, cropped, and gray-scaled. (I guess I have too much time on my hands tonight.  )


----------



## Sanveann

Candi, how do you like your tanks? We've talked in the past about doing a saltwater tank, once we have the cash for the startup expenses  DH and I just drool over them every time we go to our local fish store!

I could do some screensavers for you later today or tomorrow, if you have any particular requests (particular fish, coral, etc.)


----------



## kevin63

Sanveann said:


> Candi, how do you like your tanks? We've talked in the past about doing a saltwater tank, once we have the cash for the startup expenses  DH and I just drool over them every time we go to our local fish store!
> 
> I could do some screensavers for you later today or tomorrow, if you have any particular requests (particular fish, coral, etc.)


I tried to do the saltwater tank thing here at home. I had a 200 gallon tank in my dining room and a 90 gallon tank in my kitchen. It is a lot of work and I just didn't have a lot of luck with them. It was also very expensive and takes a lot of patience to let the tank "mature". The fish alone costs a lot. It killed me to spend all that money on them and not have them make it. I wished I had better luck with them, I think they are beautiful. I could sit for hours and watch the fish swim around. I am very envious of people that can keep a tank like that going.


----------



## koolmnbv

wow these are all so beautiful


----------



## Sanveann

Sebat, those are gorgeous! Where did you take them? (We saw tons and tons of those Picasso triggerfish in the Cook Islands -- love them!)


----------



## cdaitch

Oh thank you, thank you, THANK YOU! Those are all wonderful!!! I just did the screensaver hack today (and the font one too, been a busy day LOL) so I can't wait to load them up. My favorite fish are puffers if anyone has any neat shots.

We're just finishing dinner and I have to get my little girl a bath and into bed but I'll come back later or tomorrow and type up a bit on my tanks and post a few photos if anyone is interested (I'm only 1/2 decent with full tank shots, though I'll have to play around with getting some closeups I could use, I tried to put a few photos of my daughter on the kindle and they are all splotchy so I have to figure out how to correctly change them to grayscale also (good news is we have photoshop cs3, bad news is I have no idea how to use it LOL).

I just remembered I have a couple old photos on my google account, lets see if this works. I have a 70g reef, 24g reef, & 8g reef. 
http://picasaweb.google.com/candi.daitch/ReefStuff?feat=directlink


----------



## Kathy

These are great screensavers.


----------



## sebat

I deleted those screen savers that I originally posted here. I used photobucket to resize them and just discovered that they weren't sized correctly. Sorry about that. I apologize.

Here are some new ones. They are exactly 600x800.


----------



## Pea

Oh my gosh these are great - I've been looking for tropical pictures - thank you!


----------



## Anju 

Those are totally AWESOME!


----------



## Pea

Hey I just realized  - dosen't the jellyfish pic belong this way? The other way seems upside down


----------



## Sandpiper

I have a K1 that's doin' fine.  No plans at the moment for a K2i.  These photos / screensavers . . . ooooooooh!  What's "screensaver hack"?  When and if, could I do it?  I'm very tech / 'puter challenged.


----------



## sebat

Pea said:


> Hey I just realized  - dosen't the jellyfish pic belong this way? The other way seems upside down


They were actually swimming the way I had them but use them whichever way makes you happy. 



Sandpiper said:


> I have a K1 that's doin' fine. No plans at the moment for a K2i. These photos / screensavers . . . ooooooooh! What's "screensaver hack"? When and if, could I do it? I'm very tech / 'puter challenged.


It's been awhile since I've put screensavers on a K1. I've forgotten how to do it. Went digging in the Tips and Tricks section and wasn't having any luck finding the thread so I pulled these instructions from somewhere else. They sound right, from what I remember.

To put screensavers on a Kindle 1...

1) Attach the Kindle to a computer using the USB cord.

2) You should see a new drive called Kindle under My Computer. Go to that drive.

3) Create a new folder called "pictures" and a subfolder called "screensavers" under it. Make sure both folder names are all lowercase.

4) Copy your image files into the screensavers folder.

5) After copying is complete & it is safe, remove the Kindle from the USB connection.

6) Go to your Home menu and press alt-z. This will create a new book called "screensavers". Open it. You'll see each of your pictures. You can advance through them with the prev. page and next page buttons. [[Note: The new book will appear at the END of your book list]]

7) While viewing your pictures, look at the bottom of the Kindle screen. If you see your battery indicator & Menu prompt, press alt-F to go into Full Screen mode.

 On each photo, press alt-shift-0 (i.e., alt-shift-zero). After a brief delay, you'll get a message that your picture has been exported as screensaver. Click Close on the message.

9) Navigate to each of the pictures you want to use and repeat the above step.

10) When you've got all your pictures loaded, test them by going into & out of sleep mode. Alt-aA (i.e., alt-font size button) puts it to sleep & wakes
it up again. Each time it sleeps, it should use a different image. If you see the same image all the time, relook at Step 3.


----------



## sebat

Pea said:


> Oh my gosh these are great - I've been looking for tropical pictures - thank you!


I've got some other tropical photos I've converted. They are above water  so I was going to post them in the current screensaver thread. I just haven't gotten around to it yet. Give me a bit and I'll get those up for you.


----------



## Pea

Than that's the way I will use the pic - very beautiful!


----------



## BTackitt

Sandpiper said:


> I have a K1 that's doin' fine. No plans at the moment for a K2i. These photos / screensavers . . . ooooooooh! What's "screensaver hack"? When and if, could I do it? I'm very tech / 'puter challenged.


AS posted above Sandpiper, for the K1 the ability to add personal Screensavers is built in. for the K2, K2I, and DX, it is a hack, yu have to get into code changes somehow. Personally I love my K1 and will cry the day I can not get a replacement for it if it dies.


----------



## BTackitt

I posted some reef/coral/underwater pics in the main screensaver thread.


----------

